# Everglades National Park January 13



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Got to take advantage of those calm days


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great trip... great report.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice report Db.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet catches must have been a adventure getting towed back. I remember we almost had that happen to us in the old master angler


----------



## Mark Barry (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow..congrats on a great day. Looked beautiful out there. Reminded me of an episode of Walkers Cay without Mr. Pallot. 

I have never been fishing in the glades and dream of the opportunity someday. Looking at Google Earth and daydreaming of trips like that sustain a northerner like me in these cold gray months.

I have been flyfishing many times in SW Florida(mostly Ft Myers/Sanibel area) and have aways wondered about accessing the glades through Everglades City/10k islands. Is there a down side to fishing from the west entrance to the park compared to Flamingo or the keys? I understand Florida Bay is a haul from the west entrance and I suppose it depends on conditions, etc.

Thanks.

Mark(Everglades noob)


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

It really just depends where you plan on fishing. Obviously, launching closer to your planned fishing area makes life easier, especially if the weather worsens. Flamingo does not have much on the way of infrastructure close by, where as Everglades city has a bit. Ie, resturaunts, gas, tackle, hotels. But it is still very rudimentary as compared to most other places around Florida.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Come on down Mark, I'll be happy to show you around.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Come on down Mark, I'll be happy to show you around.


DB,
Been out to Flamingo lately? You and Bob Lemay have great reports. I was thinking of heading this weekend and wondering if anything is happening? I haven't been out on a few weeks. Either Flamingo or WW.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

levidog said:


> DB,
> Been out to Flamingo lately? You and Bob Lemay have great reports. I was thinking of heading this weekend and wondering if anything is happening? I haven't been out on a few weeks. Either Flamingo or WW.
> 
> Thanks
> Tim


Looks like the weather will not be good on Sunday, maybe better on Monday. Fishing has been really good.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Fishing in Flamingo has been nothing short of spectacular. I did a solo trip a week ago. 30+ Snook. Trout, Redfish, a limit of nice size Mangroves. Can’t wait for this weather to pass to make another run. Wednesday trailered to launch at the inside ramp to fish Whitewater and the rivers, I hadn’t done that since I moved to the Keys 20 years ago. Lots of nice size trout, rat Reds, Mangroves, big Ladyfish. Headed way up the Shark caught Snook and Bass.


----------

